# Computer Croaked



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I've got a 2 yr old HP pavilion. The Norton anti-virus expired so I uninstalled it through the control panel. It croaked. It won't respond. It will turn on and that's about it. I click on control panel,and it won't display. I try to turn it off,and it says system not responding. It does that for everything.

I can't find system restore either.

Any ideas what I can do to get this thing working?

Tia


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Ok this is weird, I got it working again, but I plugged my kindle into it. So I think its running of the kindle?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Pearl B said:


> I've got a 2 yr old HP pavilion. The Norton anti-virus expired so I uninstalled it through the control panel. It croaked. It won't respond. It will turn on and that's about it. I click on control panel,and it won't display. I try to turn it off,and it says system not responding. It does that for everything.
> 
> I can't find system restore either.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a loose connector or card. Reseating cards, and unplugging & replugging cables might fix it.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks Nevada,
I'm not good at that. It would likely wind up in pieces.
It's off to the techs.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Have you tried going into safe mode when restarting? As soon as your machine comes on, start pecking away at F10 (believe it's F10 on my machine)... should bring up a start screen, to go to regular startup mode or safe mode or boot from disc.

If I had vital files on it, I'd go to another computer and download a linux distro... they have them set up now so you can run the entire computers necessary software directly from a usb thumb drive. Once you can get the machine to come on, you can access files and copy them.

Or, if you have no important files, throw in a recovery disc (if you made one!) or a complete install disc, and start the machine. It should recognize it and reinstall windows.

BTDT.... good luck!


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

texican said:


> As soon as your machine comes on, start pecking away at F10 (believe it's F10 on my machine)... should bring up a start screen, to go to regular startup mode or safe mode or boot from disc.


Probably F8.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Personally, I would just reload it.


----------

